# Eco-friendly mineral spirit.



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Another junk I bought at THE DEPOT. It cost same as regular type but it doesn't work for poop. It does say "environmental friendly" so I'm gonna dump it down the storm drain.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Softy said:


> Another junk I bought at THE DEPOT. It cost same as regular type but it doesn't work for poop. It does say "environmental friendly" so I'm gonna dump it down the storm drain.


 
I agree it does not work, but dumping it down the drain is just wrong on so many levels:yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I agree it does not work, but dumping it down the drain is just wrong on so many levels:yes:


They had it a while back for $.99/gal at Aco Hardware, still couldnt get rid of the stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure eco and environmentally are happy, since this product is friendly to them


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

the group who may manufacture it may not even be environmentalist...they may just be in business to sell the idea of "eco".

why put anything in the drains....

any little fish, toad or water skeeter would probably not enjoy it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's Eco-friendly, drink it instead


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I was actually in a focus group with that product about two years ago. Prior to launch, they had one, or more focus groups here in Chicago to ask us our opinions regarding it, pricing of it etc. Spent an hour there the first time, and at the end we each got an unmarked gallon of the product. They had us come back two weeks later for another hour to evaluate it. 

I used half a gallon to test, and pitched the rest after the group was over. :whistling2: Got paid $200.00 for two hours of my time, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That is all we are going to have here in SoCal after the end of the year. As of right now if we use the normal good stuff we have to sign a form saying we are using it for industrial use only before we can purchase it.

It's getting real bad out here.

Pat


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> That is all we are going to have here in SoCal after the end of the year. As of right now if we use the normal good stuff we have to sign a form saying we are using it for industrial use only before we can purchase it.
> 
> It's getting real bad out here.
> 
> Pat



I have gone back using turpentine, its expensive but works well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

StevenH said:


> I have gone back using turpentine, its expensive but works well.


smells better too:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't believe there's people who choose to live in Cali anymore.

I hear some of them are moving inland, to Idaho and stuff. Seems like they are satisfied with ruining a State and trying to leave the place they made horrible. Now they are going to ruin other states. Go go, the socialist republic of california:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> ......... As of right now if we use the normal good stuff we have to sign a form saying we are using it for industrial use only before we can purchase it.
> 
> It's getting real bad out here.
> 
> Pat


I havent experienced that yet.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisn said:


> smells better too:whistling2:


Well at least it cleans better. The mineral spirit sold here CA are  that it took 1 gallon just to clean a brush.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I can't believe there's people who choose to live in Cali anymore.
> 
> I hear some of them are moving inland, to Idaho and stuff. Seems like they are satisfied with ruining a State and trying to leave the place they made horrible. Now they are going to ruin other states. Go go, the socialist republic of california:thumbsup:


The Business Relocation Coach Joe Vranich explains why businesses are leaving the Golden State


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

StevenH said:


> Well at least it cleans better. The mineral spirit sold here CA are  that it took 1 gallon just to clean a brush.


I dont even use mineral spirits, as i hardly even use oil paints. When I do, i just throw the brush away after the job is complete.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up a gallon of that stuff once fiigured it would be easier on the hands to clean the brushes didn't work that well since it was white oil based and the thinner was milky to start with didn't know if the brush was clean or dirty


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I dont even use mineral spirits, as i hardly even use oil paints. When I do, i just throw the brush away after the job is complete.


I get into oil from time to time and I would hate to throw my airless away. 


OP: I have used it and it is crap, around these parts it is about 3.00 a gal cheaper but the stuff sucks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I get into oil from time to time and I would hate to throw my airless away.


If I do spray oil, which is rare. I mostly will spray it with a cap spray, and I just clean it with lacquer thinner. If I spray it with my airless, I flush it with lacquer thinner followed by a water rinse. I may buy a gal or two of paint thinner a year. I really try and stay clear of solvent base products, I hate them.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm sure eco and environmentally are happy, since this product is friendly to them


Only if it works. But I am with Gabe with this. 
We hardly ever need thinners.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

George - You would really like it here in Socal

Pat


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> George - You would really like it here in Socal
> 
> Pat


Love it here, but thanks. 
My point is, it's only some chemical to clean stuff.
It's only about a coating on somebody's wall.
Nobody's walls or doors is worth the crap and the chemicals they fed us
over the years. 
I will take todays paints any time over the stuff I was using 20 years ago.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It seems like paint sprayer storage alone would require more than a couple gallons of thinner for Ewing at least. Not sure how much GeorgeZ sprays.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

George Z said:


> Love it here, but thanks.
> My point is, it's only some chemical to clean stuff.
> It's only about a coating on somebody's wall.
> Nobody's walls or doors is worth the crap and the chemicals they fed us
> ...


I really try to do the best job possible. Here in Long Beach we have allot of old homes "early 1900's" On the exteriors, most use redwood siding. I have yet to find a water base product that will stop the bleeding tanin stains. We have to use the slowest drying oil primers to bring back a little life to these woods. For the interiors - There still is no finish that looks as good, feels great then oil base finishes. And again most of the homes here, the interior trim has been done in oil. People still love the look and want to stay with oil. I choose this trade and I know there are consequences to my health. I can always become a forest ranger to avoid these hazards. But its my choice.

Also here in Socal we have the number 2 highest unemployment rate. My take is a major reason is all the freaking regulations they impose on the business thus making them all leave to somewhere else. They say they are looking out for the environment, but in reality all they are doing is adding to the unemployment and shifting all these hazards to somebody else's backyard. Thus again not really solving anything.

To me this is allot more then just comparing bad thinner to good thinner.

Pat


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I can't believe there's people who choose to live in Cali anymore.
> 
> I hear some of them are moving inland, to Idaho and stuff. Seems like they are satisfied with ruining a State and trying to leave the place they made horrible. Now they are going to ruin other states. Go go, the socialist republic of california:thumbsup:


'The land of fruits and nuts'


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

DeanV said:


> It seems like paint sprayer storage alone would require more than a couple gallons of thinner for Ewing at least. Not sure how much GeorgeZ sprays.


Not as much.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I really try to do the best job possible. Here in Long Beach we have allot of old homes "early 1900's" On the exteriors, most use redwood siding. I have yet to find a water base product that will stop the bleeding tanin stains. We have to use the slowest drying oil primers to bring back a little life to these woods. For the interiors - There still is no finish that looks as good, feels great then oil base finishes. And again most of the homes here, the interior trim has been done in oil. People still love the look and want to stay with oil. I choose this trade and I know there are consequences to my health. I can always become a forest ranger to avoid these hazards. But its my choice.
> 
> Also here in Socal we have the number 2 highest unemployment rate. My take is a major reason is all the freaking regulations they impose on the business thus making them all leave to somewhere else. They say they are looking out for the environment, but in reality all they are doing is adding to the unemployment and shifting all these hazards to somebody else's backyard. Thus again not really solving anything.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with someone's choice.
As far as the economics, we are quite regulated here,
the economy is fine.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> It seems like paint sprayer storage alone would require more than a couple gallons of thinner for Ewing at least. Not sure how much GeorgeZ sprays.


Actually I got it down to a lil more than 1/2 gal of thinner when it ran through my airless with a 50' line. I just use it to push the material out of the line, soapy water cleans the rest. When I use my cap spray its clean with les than a 1/4.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Actually I got it down to a lil more than 1/2 gal of thinner when it ran through my airless with a 50' line. I just use it to push the material out of the line, soapy water cleans the rest. When I use my cap spray its clean with les than a 1/4.


Don't you store all pumps in thinner as well when they are sitting for a few days or more?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Don't you store all pumps in thinner as well when they are sitting for a few days or more?


Glycols work fine for that.

Also, anyone see "odorless" mineral spirits? WTF? They still kill you, you just can't smell it so you're less likely to avoid trying to breathe it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Don't you store all pumps in thinner as well when they are sitting for a few days or more?


I do, but that only takes a quart, I just prime it just to get it in the pump, no line. I have been using Green Envy from Sunnyside, a low odor waterbase paint thinner, it works with oil-base and latex paint products. just for the hell of it, I cleaned a brush I used for latex, I was seeing colors coming out from previous jobs. I then cleaned a oil modified waterbourn stain, that still needs a thinner to cut, cleaned it right up. I also used as a reducer for an acrylic product. I was very impresed with this product, it comes out milky white and it's alot softer than mineral spirits. 










They also have 
Green Envy Muriatic Acid
Green Envy Driveway Cleaner
Green Envy House Wash
Green Envy Penetrate
Green Envy Preps-It


----------

